
Ask HN: Has Facebook fundamentally changed from 2004? - Fiveplus
tldr: Has it&#x27;s primary definition evolved into something more than it was intended 16 years ago?<p>Reading all about Facebook, one can&#x27;t help but wonder if it&#x27;s no longer the communication platform it started as? Some argue the website is something akin to hybrid news model now.<p>Facebook is a private entity at the end of the day. Yes, an extraordinary large one at that. What stays and what doesn&#x27;t isn&#x27;t anymore dictated by the actions of a singular user anymore. Politics has so deeply rooted itself at the center of the platform that I fear it stands to fundamentally change the way Facebook handles content.<p>Should social media behemoths like facebook and twitter be content cops, is that business friendly strategy in 2020? In an ideal world, would even that be necessary?<p>Or does this community think they should follow models which prohibit any accountability for content posted by people of importance? But then again, where do you draw the line about who&#x27;s content are you to moderate?<p>If they are to moderate people of importance and treat their publishing as &#x27;news&#x27;, does Facebook consider themself a broadcasting platform for celebrities? Does it not hold all users on the same set of guidelines anymore?<p>Is facebook going the right way? Is there really a right way?
======
Finnucane
Are you from the past?

~~~
Fiveplus
I'm sorry I don't get it.

